# 1898 E.H. Corson Nashua



## ftwelder (Sep 21, 2010)

I posted a couple of months ago an early Sam-sco bike I purchased.  Last week, I swapped it for a pair of 1898 bikes. This Corson and a ladies Defiance made by Monarch. Other than the saddle and spokes, it's pretty nice (for a new england rust bucket) 

Enjoy!




IMG_3630 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr



IMG_3631 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr



IMG_3632 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr



IMG_3633 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr



IMG_3634 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr



IMG_3635 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool bike!@ Those pedals are worth a mint. You gonna ride it?


----------



## ftwelder (Sep 21, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Cool bike!@ Those pedals are worth a mint. You gonna ride it?




Thanks! Yes, I plan to ride it. How much depends on what kind of condition the bearing races are in. Everything else seems pretty good. There is a woman locally who does antique furniture repair who can do the saddle.  It is surprising how well this bike is constructed. The hubs and headset are buttery smooth and constructed like a fine piece of manufacturing equipment. The bike looks huge but the dimensions are similar to my 58cm road bike. I think the cranks are like 150's or something but the gearing looks reasonable. 

I showed it to a local guy today who told me there were "several" wood wheel bikes about 20 miles from here laying around someones front yard. 

I have a second set of those pedals on the defiance. Interesting bike the defiance. I didn't weigh it but it feels lighter than my modern road bike.


----------

